# Biken auf Korfu?



## OnTheFly (21. Juli 2004)

Hi, 

wir plannen im August einige Tage auf Korfu zu verbringen! Wir hätten die Möglichkeit unsere Bikes mitzunehmen. 
Kennt sich jemand in Korfu aus? Infos über Touren, Veranstalter, etc wären sehr hilfreich. 

Die Suche im Forum bringt nichts brauchbares!

Danke,
OTF


----------



## Roland.Baier (23. Juli 2004)

War an Pfingsten auf Korfu,
es gibt einige Wanderwege, die eigentlich schön sind, aber hohes Gras und über vorhandene Schlagen im Gras und auf den Wegen vermiesen das Vergnügen etwas.
Schön ist es im Süden an der Küste entlang.
Den Pantokrator hoch ist nur heiß und Teerstraße, die andere Seite mann man auf Schotter runterfahren, auch nicht schlecht, aber heiß.
Es gibt einen Wander-Führer für Korfu, da stehen einige Wanderungen drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnTheFly (27. Juli 2004)

Danke Roland, 

sind diese Wander-Führer vor Ort erhältlich oder sollte man sich darum hierzulande kümmern?!    

Cheers,
OTF


----------



## McBike (28. Juli 2004)

Hi, 

für unsere GR Urlaube haben wir immer die Reiseführer vom Müller Verlag
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...132/sr=1-18/ref=sr_1_9_18/028-0567641-0662142
genommen, da sind auch Wanderrouten drin.

Prinzipiell würde ich GR im August vom Biken absehen, da das zu heiß ist. Zumindest ich habe mich auch immer unterm Schirm oder im Schatten aufgehalten, wenn du mal nen Kühlen Tag erwischt (im August dort eher unwahrscheinlich) kannst du s aber versuchen. Ersatzschlauch sollte aber Pflicht sein, besser 2 da sehr dorniges Zeugs am Weg.

weitere Infos:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=20670
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=592&nodeid=22
http://www.korfu-biker.de/ (keine Erfahrung)


----------



## PegasusEagel (12. Juni 2009)

Hi, der letzte Eintrag ist schon ein wenig her, darum versuch ichs mal...kennt jemand einen vernünftigen Bikeverleih und Streckentipps, gerne mit GPS.

Danke für jede Info...

PegasusEagel
www.mountainbike-in-bayern.de


----------



## Verchrotter (16. Juni 2009)

hi ich war vor 2 jahren auch schon mal mit meinem bike auf korfu
und hab gleich ein paar lokals kennen gelernt 
mit denen ich in den berg unterwegs war
von wann bis wann fahrt oder fliegt ihr dann?
und habt ihr noch nen platz frei??
mfg mani


----------



## PegasusEagel (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich war in der letzten Woche auf Korfu und habe zwei Touren beschrieben (mit GPS-Daten) und einen Link zum besten Bike-Verleih (Dassia) in den Bereicht gepackt.

Alles in allem schöne Insel zum biken, leider wenig Trials ... die besten Strecken kennt aber der Verleiher im Bike Shop.

Gruß und viel Spaß...

http://mountainbike-in-bayern.de/20...astristsa-dassia-24-juni-2009-714-km-1400-hm/


----------



## Verchrotter (4. Juli 2009)

ich fahre in drei wochen wieder nach korfu 
mit meinem bike 
vielleicht sieht man sich
wir sind im Norden der insel


----------



## PegasusEagel (5. Juli 2009)

Verchrotter schrieb:


> ich fahre in drei wochen wieder nach korfu
> mit meinem bike
> vielleicht sieht man sich
> wir sind im Norden der insel


 
Da bist du genau richtig, schönerer Teil der Insel plus die Berge . Viel Spaß


----------



## Norman Kloss (28. Juli 2013)

Bin *vom 10.8.2013 ca 3 Wochen* auf Korfu, Bike dabei, war schon ein paar mal dort und kenne mich ein wenig aus. Wenn man s richtig macht ist s echt Fun und trainiert die Beine...

Wer ist auch dort und will auch nicht alleine rumgurken?

Ansonsten schönen Sommer zusammen!!


----------



## Planet Coke (6. August 2013)

Norman Kloss schrieb:


> Bin *vom 10.8.2013 ca 3 Wochen* auf Korfu, Bike dabei, war schon ein paar mal dort und kenne mich ein wenig aus. Wenn man s richtig macht ist s echt Fun und trainiert die Beine...
> 
> Wer ist auch dort und will auch nicht alleine rumgurken?
> 
> Ansonsten schönen Sommer zusammen!!



Bin auch da.  Mit Frosch, also eher im Süden unterwegs!  Wo startest Du?

Coke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrillseeker (28. Juni 2015)

Ich bringe den alten Strang einfach mal hoch 

Hier gibt es zwei GPS-Touren in Korfus Norden von mir (gefahren im Juni 2015):

http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=10038078
http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=10034629

Beide Touren sind technisch moderat, sie führen über befestigte Waldwege und asphaltierte Nebenstraßen. 

Ausgangsort ist beide Male Logas Beach. Die Apartments dort sind eine nette Basis für Ausflüge mit dem Rad. Es ist da nicht so touristisch wie in den größeren Orten, es gibt eine gute Taverne in 150 Meter Entfernung und einige nette Strände in passender Fahrrad-Distanz. Den Strand zwischen Avliotes und Agios Stefanos, den man über einen Feldweg erreicht, hat man mit etwas Glück ganz für sich alleine


----------



## fkopp (2. Oktober 2018)

Auch ich bringe den alten Thread mal hoch 

Ich war letzte Woche auf Korfu (Nordküste, Achavari) und habe eine Tour mit dem Anbieter Cycle Corfu gemacht. Die "Mountain Bike Tour" für 49 Euro. Hier meine Eindrücke für künftige Korfu-Reisende. Wer zu faul zum Lesen des unteren Textes ist: Landschaftlich größtenteils sehr schön, eher wenig Ansprüche an Kondition und Technik; Service geht so.

Die Tour beginnt am Bikeshop in Achavari, von wo aus man mit den gemieteten Bikes auf die Spitze des Berges Pantokrator gefahren wird. Von dort geht es die nächsten 30 Kilometer und 3-4 Stunden größtenteils abwärts über Teerstraßen und Schotter zurück zum Bikeshop. Dabei passiert man offene Berglandschaften, Olivenhaine, das historische und verlassene Bergdorf Perithia, kleine Dörfchen und schließlich Landstraßen und die Hauptstraße von Achavari. Auf der Singletrail-Skala würde ich 70% der Strecke auf S0 und 30% auf S1 schätzen. Die Landschaften sind gerade im ersten Drittel wirklich schön. Mit zunehmender Nähe zur Zivilisation begegnet man dann Korfus Müllproblem, was den Eindruck etwas trübt. Da Korfu nicht viele Wanderwege hat, muss man einige Strecken auf der Straße zurücklegen, was angesichts der korfiotischen Autofahrweisen weniger erquicklich ist. Unter dem Strich lohnt es sich aber. Nach dem ersten Drittel rastet man im alten Perithia, einem (abgesehen von einigen Tavernen) verlassenen Bergdorf aus dem 14 Jahrhundert. Ein beliebtes Ziel für Touristen, aber in der Nebensaison war es nicht so überfüllt. 

Die Bikes werden von Cycle Corfu gestellt. Der Anbieter verspricht etwas großspurig "High-End Bikes" und "personal customization". Naja. Der andere Gast erhielt ein recht modern wirkendes, gut gepflegtes Fully von Specialized; das Modell habe ich mir nicht gemerkt, aber dem Federweg, der Geometrie und den Bremsscheiben nach zu urteilen war es für All-Mountain bis Enduro ausgelegt. Ich hingegen musste mit einem der wenigen Räder in meiner Größe vorlieb nehmen: Ein sehr in die Jahre gekommenes Merida-Hardtail, Modell Big-Nine 40. Die Federgabel war wirklich hinüber, sodass maximal die Hälfte des ohnehin spärlichen Federwegs verfügbar war - sofern die Holme sich nicht in den Tauchrohren verkanteten, weil die Gabel zu viel Spiel und keinerlei Schmierung hatte. Die Bremsen und Bremsschreiben waren für mein Gewicht unterdimensioniert, selbst wenn sie in gutem Zustand gewesen wären. Vorteil des Ganzen war, dass so auch die S1-Schotterwege wieder technisch anspruchsvoll wurden und ich gezwungen wurde, mit Armen und Beinen zu federn und meine Hände bewusst zu lockern. Mit meinem privaten Canyon Spectral hätte ich alles bequem im Sitzen fahren können, mit der schlecht gepflegten Merdia-Gurke musste ich mich wieder auf die Technik besinnen. :-D

Für die 49 EUR erhielt man das Rad, einen Helm, eine Flasche Wasser, die geführte Tour und den Transfer auf den Berg. Für mich noch ein fairer Preis. Der Guide war wirklich sehr nett und sympathisch. Er kannte sich gut aus und erklärte auch immer wieder etwas zu den Dingen, die uns so begegneten. Weniger erfreulich fand ich die Abwicklung im Laden: Ich wurde für neun Uhr bestellt und dann ließ man mich 45 Minuten allein warten, weil der andere Tourengast erst noch aus einem weiter entfernten Ort abgeholt wurde. Ich will ja nicht deutscher sein als unbedingt nötig, aber warum haben die mir das nicht vorher gesagt? Meine Telefonnummer hatten sie ja. Im Voraus hatte ich den Shop angeschrieben und nach den Touren erkundigt, hier war die Kommunikation gut und zuverlässig.

Würde ich die Tour nochmals machen? Eher nein. Das eine Mal hat sich gelohnt, aber vor allem für die landschaftlichen Eindrücke. Die würde ich mir bei einem nächsten Mal allerdings eher erwandern. Als einzige Vergleichsmöglichkeit an gebuchten Touren habe ich die 2017 gemachte Pico do Ariero-Tour von lokoloko auf Madeira. Die war der Korfu-Tour in Sachen Landschaft, Anspruch/Abenteuer und Bikequalität haushoch überlegen.


----------



## dede (30. April 2022)

Nach oben schieb...... Bin nach Pfingsten auf Korfu. Gibts da mittlerweile was Brauchbares an Touren bzw. vernünftiges Material (muß nicht high-end sein, aber die Bremse sollte schon funktionieren....) - danke!


----------

